# The meteoric rise of Uber and Lyft may have spurred a deadly outcome



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story:
https://www.markets.businessinsider.com/amp/news/uber-lyft-ride-hailing-increases-fatal-car-accidents-new-research-shows-2018-10-1027651213










A new study from University of Chicago and Rice University researchers shows an uptick in fatal car crashes after Uber and Lyft launched in a city. 
Prior to the launch of ride-hailing services, fatal traffic deaths hit their lowest number in half a century in 2010, when Uber first began offering rides in San Francisco. 
The authors of the forthcoming research hope to influence the rhetoric surrounding the ride-hailing debate that's consuming some of the US' largest cities, including New York. 
In the years before Uber and Lyft started popping up in cities across the United States, deadly car accidents were at record lows.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The increase in car accident fatalities probably has more to do with the growth of smart phones producing distracted drivers than it does the growth of Uber and Lyft.

However, given Uber and Lyft are smart phone apps, there is probably some overlap there.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

they have sleep deprived ants driving for slave wages for hours upon hours at a time who likely just received a drivers license a few months back. no shit there's going to be accidents.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> they have sleep deprived ants driving for slave wages for hours upon hours at a time who likely just received a drivers license a few months back. no shit there's going to be accidents.


Maybe half of them are new in town as well, don't know the areas, trying to look at phone for directions while the rest of traffic is merging...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story:
> https://www.markets.businessinsider.com/amp/news/uber-lyft-ride-hailing-increases-fatal-car-accidents-new-research-shows-2018-10-1027651213
> 
> 
> ...


I call B.S.

DRUNKS ARE WAY DOWN ON THE ROADS DUE TO UBER & LYFT


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The increase in car accident fatalities probably has more to do with the growth of smart phones producing distracted drivers than it does the growth of Uber and Lyft.
> 
> However, given Uber and Lyft are smart phone apps, there is probably some overlap there.


Bingo



Mista T said:


> Maybe half of them are new in town as well, don't know the areas, trying to look at phone for directions while the rest of traffic is merging...


Yup! Uber driver catches another rideshare driver tapping phone and accepting requests. Here's his action caught on camera


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The ECONOMY was Crap in 2010 !
Thus the lowest fatal crashes in half a decade !

Broke Folk stay Home !

The " Metrics" of this " study" are skewered !

This wont even merit a Government Grant

Sensationalized to attract funding.

Universities are skilled in milking Govt.

The ECONOMIC RECOVERY IS " THE" FACTOR IN THE " UPTICK".

Common Sense.

Universities need some . . .

" POVERTY SAVES LIVES" would be a more Suitable Title.

I can disprove this " study" from my couch and produce a better paper in 15 minutes !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some of these ants don't know the rules...at the airport it is like a Indy car race for them...no signals, speeding, tailgating, yielding ....


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

I agree partly with the study. I think a lot of the increase in deaths is due to the booming economy after the 2008 and 2009 crash. But a big fault is Uber and lyft drivers. They constantly do u turns, pull into bike lanes, etc... all to get that perfect 5 stars!!! Don’t make the customer walk across the street god forbid I get a 4 star or below. I make my passengers walk to a safe area. I don’t stop on the street in a busy area. Screw getting a 5 star. And I’ll cancel if it’s an awful area to pickup and I know they’ll complain. I’d rather get dinged than have my car get dinged, me get a ticket, a pedestrian or biker getting dinged or someone hitting my car with their fists. I’ve seen all this from being a passenger in cars. It’s not worth it to me. I still have a 4.94. I might forgo tips, pickups and all. But one ticket kills a night. An accident could knock you out of business for longer. Hurting someone not worth it to me. But that’s me.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Bingo
> 
> Yup! Uber driver catches another rideshare driver tapping phone and accepting requests. Here's his action caught on camera


The video shows the car traveling at 30 mph when the bike passed. The bike passed the car at least 25 mph faster. Hard to believe a 55mph speed limit on a residential road.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I call B.S.
> 
> DRUNKS ARE WAY DOWN ON THE ROADS DUE TO UBER & LYFT


I agree with you. There was a local government official on the radio last year who confirmed what you say.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The video shows the car traveling at 30 mph when the bike passed. The bike passed the car at least 25 mph faster. Hard to believe a 55mph speed limit on a residential road.


Illegal lane change however you look at it. No signal, sudden jerk.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Maybe half of them are new in town as well, don't know the areas, trying to look at phone for directions while the rest of traffic is merging...


And answering questions like is this your real job?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And answering questions like is this your real job?


Seems like it... pays almost the same...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Illegal lane change however you look at it. No signal, sudden jerk.


True. Just as much as the improper lane change contributed to this fender bender so did the speeding.

On the other hand, how in the hell was the bike able to rip off the front bumper shroud and stay upright? That must be one piece of crap put together car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I call B.S.
> 
> DRUNKS ARE WAY DOWN ON THE ROADS DUE TO UBER & LYFT


Proving drunkenness is not the only way to cause an accident.

Being sleepy is as bad as being drunk. Add in trying to accept a ping as the driver is driving at 3am, in an area they don't know...


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> they have sleep deprived ants driving for slave wages for hours upon hours at a time who likely just received a drivers license a few months back. no shit there's going to be accidents.


Hate when people judge fellow drivers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I call B.S.
> 
> DRUNKS ARE WAY DOWN ON THE ROADS DUE TO UBER & LYFT


me too, there are so many people taking an Uber/Lyft rather than driving drunk now


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The ECONOMY was Crap in 2010 !
> Thus the lowest fatal crashes in half a decade !
> 
> Broke Folk stay Home !
> ...


Will it have real statistics and footnotes or will it be just another opinion article? Go ahead write it and I'll definitely read it. If it's even near professionally done and has some real data to back up your findings I'll give it a like or better if I can. Btw, and this I just my opinion, but if Uber and Lyft put more cars on the road than there would be without them, it would seem logical that there would be more accidents. Am I correct with this assumption?


----------

